# Options Software



## positivecashflow (10 October 2004)

Hi,

Anyone know of a website/software where you can create and compare risk curves/graphs for Australian options?  

Cheers,

J.


----------



## SuperTed (11 November 2004)

http://www.rpsw.com/index.html

I use this software, but only a few features. Primarily determing fair option pricing and volatility.

It has lots of other features and may provide what you are looking for at a reasonable price.


----------



## positivecashflow (12 November 2004)

I've found what i was looking for... OptionGear by an OZ company.

Cheers,

J.


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

Pfffffffffoar is that software $4K US


----------



## Mofra (13 November 2004)

PCF,

I've used HUBB Optionlink in the past and found it quite good if you want to determine the technicals of option pricing - it can calculate theoretical values in the future based on the projected price of the underlying stock, to help you determine which strike & series would give you the best return.

Good luck

Mofra


----------



## positivecashflow (13 November 2004)

Hi Mofra,

Hubb also developed OptionGear...

Cheers,

J.


----------

